# sinalco bottle



## crowntopking (Jul 29, 2011)

i need some info on this sinalco bottle i found
 all it says on the bottle is:
 "registered"
 sinalco
 bottling works
 lexington, ky

 here is the link to the picture   ----------------> KCIM100SPORT100_0362.JPG <-------------------------


----------



## crowntopking (Jul 29, 2011)

new link to a video description about the bottle ---> http://www.youtube.com/user/kycustoms?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/HRJ0lxJ2MnU


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello Miles,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. Sorry, but that link isn't leading me anywhere. Are you talking about the Ten Pin shaped Sinalco?

This guy seems to have been trying to sell one for a while.







 There's ONE @ auction now.

 I found this in a googlin excursion "Sinalco is a brand of non-alcoholic drinks founded in 1902, ..... mostly in Kentucky with a cult following in the central part of that state " From.


----------



## crowntopking (Jul 29, 2011)

i found the first one on the left


----------



## crowntopking (Jul 29, 2011)

in the picture u posted


----------



## crowntopking (Jul 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 30, 2011)

There is also a amber variation of that bottle that just has sinalco on the base of the bottle.


----------



## midway49 (Jul 30, 2011)

I dig in Lexington and it's a common bottle to find, in both amber and aqua.  Usually sell for $1 to $4.


----------

